# Must Have Classical Albums



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)

What are the "must have" classical albums? 

what do you recommend? if someone was really into classical music
but did not have any classical music in their collection.. what would you
tell them to buy?

Thanks!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the rca 'living stereo' series would be a great place to start.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm guessing that, based on the wording of the request, we're seeking a brief treatment of the topic. Probably the most tightly self-edited constraint on the subject here can be found in our 5 Favorite Recordings thread.

Any work listed multiple times in that thread bids fair to be considered a Western-Art-Music cornerstone. There are a nice number of highly-acclaimed recordings in that thread. Hopefully, the 5 recording limit helps guard against recommendation-overload(!)


----------



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing list! this will get things started  thanks guys


----------

